# Cyberpunk Art



## Mon0Zer0 (May 26, 2021)

These four are images from a trailer for a text based RPG that I recently helped out on. It's a combination of 3D and photoshop work, inspired by Jan Urschell's work.


----------



## Timebender (May 27, 2021)

Cool! Looks great!


----------



## Calfie (Oct 13, 2021)

What's its called


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Oct 13, 2021)

Calfie said:


> What's its called



The game? It's this one:









						cyberpunkdreams on Steam
					

2090s America, torn apart by war and corporate greed. A lone traveller stands outside the gates of Cincinnati, greatest of the border cities. How far will you go to make it to the top? How far will you go to fulfil your mission?




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Perky (Dec 28, 2021)

That's really good concepts!


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------

